# Sound not working with alsa.

## tbk

Cannot get sound to work on my headphones using Alsa.

Here is the 'lspci -k' entry:

```

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

        Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

```

Here is the 'dmesg | grep -i audio' result:

```

[    2.269233] hdaudio hdaudioC0D0: Unable to bind the codec

[    2.402175] hdaudio hdaudioC1D0: Unable to bind the codec

```

Have gone through tonnes of similar problems and fixes but still have not managed to get any audio whatsoever.

Cheers.

----------

## Logicien

You need to compile the good audio codec for your sound card in Linux and maybe to specify your sound card model. Look at

Sound: SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40) Conexant CX20584?.

----------

## tbk

Found out the motherboard:

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M4A87TD_EVO/

Which uses:

VT1818 High Definition Audio 8-Channel CODEC

So I had a look under:

```
/usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt
```

and found that the model should be set to:

```
VIA VT17xx/VT18xx/VT20xx
```

but when i run:

```
rmmod snd_hda_intel 
```

result:

```
rmmod: ERROR: could not open '/sys/module/snd_hda_intel/holders': No such file or directory

rmmod: ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel is in use
```

so i am unable to specify the right model :S.

Thanks.

----------

## Logicien

You probably need to set CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA in you kernel configuration if not and see if it resolv the problem. If not, you can pass the model parameter like this

```
 echo 'options snd-hda-intel model="VIA VT17xx/VT18xx/VT20xx"' > /etc/modprobe.d/snd-hda-intel.conf
```

and than reboot. You can verify that the parameter is set with

```
cat /sys/module/snd_hda_intel/parameters/model
```

Be sure that the model have the right syntax. To unload snd-hda-intel after boot, you need to unload most of the snd* modules prior to it. The dash - and the underscore _ are understood the same way by Linux to set the parameters, load and unload the modules.

----------

## tbk

Looked through the kernel config and CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA is already set.

Then i tried:

```
echo 'options snd-hda-intel model="VIA VT17xx/VT18xx/VT20xx"' > /etc/modprobe.d/snd-hda-intel.conf
```

with all the different combinations including just auto.

also i tried to unload snd-hda-intel but wouldn't work so i tried to force unload all modules with snd in them and none of them could be unloaded:

```
rmmod  snd_{hda,seq,pcm,timer,hda_{codec,intel},pcm_oss,seq_{dummy,oss}}
```

:

```

rmmod: ERROR: Module snd_hda is not currently loaded

rmmod: ERROR: could not open '/sys/module/snd_seq/holders': No such file or directory

rmmod: ERROR: Module snd_seq is in use

rmmod: ERROR: could not open '/sys/module/snd_pcm/holders': No such file or directory

rmmod: ERROR: Module snd_pcm is in use

rmmod: ERROR: could not open '/sys/module/snd_timer/holders': No such file or directory

rmmod: ERROR: Module snd_timer is in use

rmmod: ERROR: could not open '/sys/module/snd_hda_codec/holders': No such file or directory

rmmod: ERROR: Module snd_hda_codec is in use

rmmod: ERROR: could not open '/sys/module/snd_hda_intel/holders': No such file or directory

rmmod: ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel is in use

rmmod: ERROR: could not open '/sys/module/snd_pcm_oss/holders': No such file or directory

rmmod: ERROR: Module snd_pcm_oss is in use

rmmod: ERROR: could not open '/sys/module/snd_seq_dummy/holders': No such file or directory

rmmod: ERROR: Module snd_seq_dummy is in use

rmmod: ERROR: could not open '/sys/module/snd_seq_oss/holders': No such file or directory

rmmod: ERROR: Module snd_seq_oss is in use

```

had a look in:

```
cat /sys/module/snd_hda_intel/parameters/model
```

:

```
(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null)
```

so i suppose the problem is that the model is not being set correctly but im unsure as to how im supposed to set the model as even:

```
echo "VIA VT1818" > /sys/module/snd_hda_intel/parameters/model
```

:

```
bash: /sys/module/snd_hda_intel/parameters/model: Permission denied
```

with all the different combinations just results in the same response.

Thanks.

----------

